# What's Wrong With Dominance?



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

To me one of the most important aspects of living with a dog is creating an environment that is conducive to learning. This article is one of many on the topic and I was reminded of it today when James talked a bit about it on our IAABC forum. Any of his books are great if you're looking for more on living with your best friend . And besides he's Canadian. LOL. http://www.associationofanimalbehaviorprofessionals.com/whats_wrong_with_dominance.html


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Great article Dave, and I know they aren't humans, but the connection to human reactions to dominance, work place etc. really makes sense.

And my human behavior, right or wrong is that I want him to love me, not fear me


----------

